# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  My posts keep being delayed..

## Entity of Sin

Okay, ravells mentioned something about this to me in one of my threads. Now I'm asking if there could be something done to allow me to post more quickly instead of all my posts being put in a moderation que. He said that it might have something to do with my username having the word Sin in it. Now, if that's the case I don't mind having my name changed to something else.

I just would love to be able to post more freely on the forums and if my username is the cause of it then I would like to see if there is a permanent solution.

----------


## RobA

The more activity you have here the less you are considered a spammer by the auto moderator. 

-RobA>

----------


## Entity of Sin

Oh, thanks. I guess the problem fixes itself. Thanks for letting me know.  :Smile:

----------


## RobA

> Oh, thanks. I guess the problem fixes itself. Thanks for letting me know.


It should, eventually.  Also posts with links may be more likely to be moderated, posts that quote other posts extensively are more likely to be moderated, etc.

Also, even though we have a great group of community leaders located in a large number of timezones, they are all volunteers,  and it may take up to a day or more for one to notice a post in moderation, or to check the moderation queue.

-RobA>

----------

